# Backlash and cross feed nut



## calstar (Oct 20, 2013)

I have .020+-  backlash on my atlas 12x36 Atlas. It seems like most of this would be from wear on the brass/bronze(which is it?) cross feed nut rather than the steel acme screw, correct? Have any of you reduced crossfeed backlash by getting a _new_ nut? 




thanks, Brian


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine had over .050" so yours is pretty good! There will always be some backlash, it just depends on how you work with it. There are many ideas on modifying the nut to make it adjustable, but it is always going to be an issue. Splitting the nut, making a second nut as a jam nut etc etc. If the lash changes from one end to the other then you will have to think about the leadscrew as well.
Pierre


----------

